# Grizzly combo sander



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

I looking at the Grizzly combo sander.
G0547 Combo Sander 4" x 36" Belt 6" Disc

Anyone have this or one similar?

Thoughts, comments?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

I don't have the Grizzly but I do have 2ea. of the Delta combo sanders, a must have item for the shop I got the ones I have from HD for about 60.oo ea.and use them all the time in the shop...

I should also say I had some down falls with them,the round plate is a PITA to keep tight, I did wipe out one belt a user error thing when a stick got jam and took the belt out and I did wipe out one power switch...but all in all I would rate it at 4 stars out of 5 stars..user errors for the most part.
===


rwl7532 said:


> I looking at the Grizzly combo sander.
> G0547 Combo Sander 4" x 36" Belt 6" Disc
> 
> Anyone have this or one similar?
> ...


----------



## rpludwig (Nov 22, 2011)

Ralph, I have one...

They are Chinese made, very rough casting, and pretty cheesy disc table and mitre gauge. It's the same machine offered by Lowes under the Skill label...The first one had some issues, and Grizz replaced it, I'd rate it a 6/10, yet it serves my purposes. If I had a do-over I'd step up to the PortaCable machine available at Lowes for $179. 

I have several Grizzly products including a band saw...this is the only one that has disappointed me and their customer service has been exceptional. Hope this helps.

Ron


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I own a Delta 4/6 and a Craftsman 8/12 floor model. I have used the Ryobi 4/6 at a friends place and it is a nice machine. This is not rocket science; most work well.


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Hey Ralph, I have a 4"x36" sander from Wilton, looks the same not sure if made in same factory??? Pucked it up at big green retail store in Texas (do not remember name ) I have seen this store while traveling in other places , anyway picked it up for $50.00 as they were closing it out in this particular store .. Nice unit sands well with plenty of power it is a bit of a p.i.t.a. getting the belt to spin straight usually 5-6 tries maybe that is normal, the unit is heavy close to 50lbs so it kinda stays put . Good luck


----------



## tkinor (Dec 28, 2011)

I just purchased the Ridgid EB4424 which is a combo belt and spindle sander. I decided I didn't really need a disk sander and got 2 machines in one. Seems great so far and simple to use.

todd


----------



## otherguy (Jan 19, 2012)

I have a belt sander combo like that and its probably the least machine used in my shop. Mine is a Delta, just doesn't work well for medium size pieces, small pieces yes but thats about it.


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

I found an Hitachi SB10Y combo sander on E-Bay for 99.99. I was the only bidder.
Shipping was a mere $25.

Very heavy.
Doesn't have the white dust bag.

Arrived today. I'll put it through the paces this weekend.


----------

